# She's now a 'chunky monkey'



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

I got the tiniest little mouse back in February.............



















And now she's certainly put on the pounds !










They both get the same food, but I think little Maisie has been getting more than her fair share !



















Time for a diet I think................... :roll:


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

man thats a huge diffrence!
Could she be an undermarked brindle or something as im sure ive read they get fat.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:shock: :lol:


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

She looks like a Dove Brindle in the pics.

Consider the extra fluff as "more to love". :mrgreen:


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

Dont know exactly what type she is, she was a pet shop rescue, but she's still a wee cutie.


----------

